# [KDE] Alt gr ne fonctionne pas sous KDE

## Naoli

Bonjour à tous,

après installation de gentoo sur le portable d'un ami, je me retrouve avec le problème suivant :

lorsque je me logue en utilisateur normal, sous KDE ou sous gnome, je n'ai pas les touches alt gr.

lorsque je me logue en root, sous gnome, ça fonctionne en revanche, après avoir passé le clavier en pc105 dans "bureau>préférences>clavier".

J'ai essayé sous KDE dans le panneau de config de changer le clavier en pc105, il l'a fait, et pourtant j'ai tjs ce problème de touches.

Lorsque je ne suis pas sous X, toutes les touches fonctionnent MAIS les touches accentuées agissent comme le ~ : elles ne s'affichent pas lors de la première frappe, mais lorsqu'elles sont suivies par une autre lettre.

Dans le fichier xorg.conf, j'ai également modifié la section du clavier qui correspond.

Pourtant dans /var/log/xorg.0.log j'ai

 *Quote:*   

> (WW) Couldn't load XKB keymap, falling back to pre-XKB keymap
> 
> 

 

J'imagine que c'est ça qui fait mal.

Ca fait 24 heures que je suis sur le problème et je ne trouve pas... :'(

Voici certains fichiers intéressants :

xorg.conf

```

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier    "X.Org Configured"

    Screen    0    "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

# PS/2 Mouse not detected

# Serial Mouse not detected

    InputDevice    "USB Mouse" "AlwaysCore"

    InputDevice    "Synaptics" "AlwaysCore"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option    "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/util"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/encodings"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/local"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/local/share/fonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/default"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/type1"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/arphicfonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/jisx0213"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/shinonome"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/baekmuk-fonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/kacst-fonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/sgi-fonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/unfonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-100dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-75dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-misc:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-100dpi"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-75dpi"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-misc"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-100dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-75dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-misc:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-100dpi"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-75dpi"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-misc"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-100dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-75dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-misc:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-100dpi"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-75dpi"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-misc"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-100dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-75dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-misc:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-100dpi"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-75dpi"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-misc"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-100dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-75dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-misc:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-100dpi"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-75dpi"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-misc"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load    "ddc"

    Load    "vbe"

#    Load    "GLcore"

    Load    "dbe"

#    Load    "dri"

    Load    "extmod"

    Load    "glx"

    Load    "bitmap"

    Load    "type1"

    Load    "freetype"

    Load    "record"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier    "Keyboard0"

    Driver    "kbd"

    Option    "CoreKeyboard"

    Option    "XkbRules" "xorg"

    Option    "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option    "XkbLayout" "fr"

    Option    "XkbVariant" ",winkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier    "Serial Mouse"

    Driver    "mouse"

    Option    "Protocol" "Microsoft"

    Option    "Device" "/dev/ttyS0"

    Option    "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

    Option    "Emulate3Timeout" "70"

    Option    "SendCoreEvents"  "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier    "PS/2 Mouse"

    Driver    "mouse"

    Option    "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

    Option    "Device" "/dev/misc/psaux"

    Option    "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

    Option    "Emulate3Timeout" "70"

    Option    "SendCoreEvents"  "true"

    Option    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier    "USB Mouse"

    Driver    "mouse"

    Option    "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option    "SendCoreEvents" "true"

    Option    "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

    Option    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

    Option    "Buttons" "5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier    "Synaptics"

    Driver    "synaptics"

    Option    "Protocol" "event"

    Option    "Device" "/dev/input/event1"

    Option    "LeftEdge" "1900"

    Option    "RightEdge" "5400"

    Option    "TopEdge" "1900"

    Option    "BottomEdge" "4000"

    Option    "FingerLow" "25"

    Option    "FingerHigh" "30"

    Option    "MaxTapTime" "180"

    Option    "MaxTapMove" "220"

    Option    "VertScrollDelta" "100"

    Option    "MinSpeed" "0.02"

    Option    "MaxSpeed" "0.10"

    Option    "AccelFactor" "0.0010 "

    Option    "SHMConfig" "on"

EndSection

# Auto-generated by mkxf86config

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier   "Monitor0"

    HorizSync    28.0 - 96.0

    VertRefresh  50.0 - 75.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    ### Available Driver options are:-

    # sw_cursor is needed for some ati and radeon cards

    #Option     "sw_cursor"

    #Option     "hw_cursor"

    #Option     "NoAccel"

    #Option     "ShowCache"

    #Option     "ShadowFB"

    #Option     "UseFBDev"

    #Option     "Rotate"

    Identifier  "Card0"

    # The following line is auto-generated by x11-misc/mkxf86config

    Driver      "vesa"

    VendorName  "All"

    BoardName   "All"

#    BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

(je ne colle pas la section screen)
```

 *Quote:*   

> localhost ~ # locale
> 
> LANG=
> 
> LC_CTYPE="fr_FR.UTF-8"
> ...

 

----------

## YetiBarBar

Bonjour,

Essaie de remplacer ça :

```
Option    "XkbVariant" ",winkeys" 
```

par 

```
Option    "XkbVariant" "latin9,winkeys" 
```

ou

```
Option    "XkbVariant" "winkeys" 
```

----------

## Naoli

Non plus.  :Sad: 

A noter que dans gnome, en allant trifouiller dans les paramètres de touches, j'ai pu obtenir toutes les touches, même en pas root.

En revanche sous KDE, non seulement je n'ai pas alt-gr, mais je n'ai pas non plus les majuscules. et quand je fais CAPS LOCK, ça me donne bien les majuscules mais pas les chiffres (caps lock + é = È)...

----------

## DuF

Pourrais-tu renommer ton sujet comme tous les autres du forum afin de suivre la charte du forum : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-69179.html Il s'agit du paragraphe 3/3.

Merci

----------

## Temet

Ecoute, dans le centre de conf il y a normalement dans accessibilité une partie "disposition du clavier" ... sauf que là elle a disparu  :Shocked:  alors soit il me manque un paquet ... soit ils ont viré le truc sous 3.5.5, ce qui me parait louche!

Quoi qu'il en soit, tu peux dans  "Régionalisation > raccourcis clavier" bidouiller les modificateurs (shift et altgr), essaye toujours, ça ne mange pas de pain.

EDIT : au temps pour moi, installe le paquet "kxkb" et dans le centre de conf, t'as tout ce qu'il faut pour configurer ton clavier  :Wink: 

----------

## Naoli

justemment, c'est tout la le problème : lorsque je sélectionne "use right alt" pour "accéder au troisième niveau" par exemple, ça ne fait rien du tout... Parce que justemment, il me semble que ALT GR n'est pas reconnue. J'ai tenté avec l'autre alt, c'est pareil...  :Sad:  Et pas moyen d'avoir les chiffres...  :Sad: 

----------

## ghoti

 *YetiBarBar wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> Essaie de remplacer ça :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

A première vue, il n'y a pas de variante "winkeys" dans le layout "fr". Par contre, il y a bien une variante "latin9".

Donc, ou bien on ne met pas de xkbvariant ou bien on le positionne sur "latin9" mais en aucun cas sur "winkeys".

[EDIT] Magic Banana avait eu un problème semblable  :Wink: 

----------

